# Hi,I?m new....



## soulessbutterfly (Jul 2, 2006)

?round here at least and just wanted to introduce myself...found this site through the german DP & DR forum(where i?m member). So well...I?m 28,female, half german half belgian,usually live in italy.am in germany at the mo and who knows next??I suffer from DP since the age of 11 and got "lovely" DR- a chronic "FILM" as I call it- for 4-5 years now.NON STOP.So yeah,everyday is a "Film" or a dream....and I cannot recognise myself in the mirror...ever.I hate it.Thank you depersonalisation and derealisation syndrome.of course that?s not all,got a lot of other "lovely" diagnoses...but let?s say the main ones are Borderline personality disorder and recurent depression(dunno if that?s the correct english term?).however.Am just hoping to meet people who know and understand the nightmare I?m in and to gather as much info as possible about it...there must be a way out of this!!!and of course share the info I got along my torturous DP & DR- way...Also as I tend to move a lot...well..by now I?m informed bout DP in germany...but Italy?US??Dunno how this forum works,hope it?s ok to just introduce oneself like this?
so then...this is my Hello to you all!
SoulessB.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

No one knows of a one shot 'cure' to the way out of this, but there are things that help. I would STRONGLY recommend finding a good doctor/psychotrist that can fully evaluate you, alot of time DP/DR stems from other problems. He could discuss with you medicines, theropys or supplements that could help. Welcome to the board!


----------



## soulessbutterfly (Jul 2, 2006)

unfortunately I?ve experienced that myself....I?ve been in treatment for a lot of years now...as i mentioned my psychol. probs. started at the age of 11 and no,it wasn?t pretty...there?s only so much you can survive without meds...and in my late teens(or rather from then on) that meant meds.and i?ve had my fair share of those...and a benzo addiction too..;-) Must say that I was a firm believer in meds and striclty against "talking"- but then came the point that just meds weren?t enough either...so I checked myself into a clinic (only therapy, not psychiatry)...and I still haven?t found a way out....


----------



## cybermantis (May 29, 2006)

My Uncle is a clinical psychologist. he believes the reason behind my dp/dr is anxiety. Basically dp-dr are high anxiety states your mind goes into. What you need to do to get rid of them is to go to a therapist who can teach you ways to control your anxiety. 
mediation can help.


----------

